# look at this shit



## hiphopn (Feb 10, 2005)

it is some weird long brown hairy sh*t. it is growing on my micro swords and another grassy plant, i even noticed it poping up on my gravel as well as some big clumps of dark green on the sand. what is it and how do i get rid of it? im sure it is some type of algae but how do i get rid of it?

View attachment 59023


View attachment 59024


View attachment 59025


View attachment 59026


o and my pleco is a little bitch cuz he doesnt eat algae. in stead he attacks my ps for the shrimp


----------



## zombie (Apr 14, 2004)

right 1 is algae the other looks like a bacteria (hair algae and blue-green algae)

Hair Algae

Very common on plants and rocks. Can be many different colors but is usually green or greyish. They are long thin strands sometimes growing 3-4 inches long. Normally due to overdosing of liquid fertilizers, especially ones high in iron and phosphates.

Getting rid of it
Just reduce the amount and frequency or completely erradicate adding any fertilizers to stop it from growing or add more potassium so the plants will use the phosphates quicker. It is easy to pull off so you can just pull it off until you get rid of it

Blue-green algae
Blue-green algae (cyanobacteria) appears as a slimy coating in a number of different colours. It can smother plants and may release toxins harmful to fish. It can fix nitrogen and may therefore occur in tanks with zero or very low nitrates (but possibly high levels of other nutrients, particularly phosphate). 
View attachment 59028

this was a bad attack to cure i turned off the lights for about a week this crap will wipe out your plants if you dont get rid


----------



## HellBoy (Sep 22, 2004)

I think you have BLUE-GREEN ALGAE (CYANOBACTERIA), it is not realy a algae it is kind of bacteria and that is why your pleco rather eat shrimp. I get rid of that sh*t with *ZMF ALGO-stop fix TETRA product*.


----------



## hiphopn (Feb 10, 2005)

zombie said:


> right 1 is algae the other looks like a bacteria (hair algae and blue-green algae)
> 
> Hair Algae
> 
> ...


after a week it just went away?


----------



## hiphopn (Feb 10, 2005)

how do i raise my nitrates?


----------



## zombie (Apr 14, 2004)

yeah and you have to syphon out the crap


----------



## edcal (Feb 19, 2005)

SeaChem makes a product called Flourish Nitrogen. Thats one way to keep your nitrates up


----------



## zombie (Apr 14, 2004)

took the words right out my mouth


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Salt Peter is a cheaper way of adding nitrates to your tank, and it is just as effective. You'll spend maybe 1 tenth what you do if you're using seachem nitrate


----------



## hiphopn (Feb 10, 2005)

elTwitcho said:


> Salt Peter is a cheaper way of adding nitrates to your tank, and it is just as effective. You'll spend maybe 1 tenth what you do if you're using seachem nitrate
> [snapback]998512[/snapback]​


nitrates and potassium the same thing? and where do i get salt peter? what isle?


----------



## AnKleBiTR (Mar 31, 2005)

Salt Peter is Potassium Nitrate. It should be readily available at a pharmacy. You may want to call around first, but someone in your area should have it. Other fun facts about Potassium Nitrate are that it is one of three ingredients in gunpowder and it used to be used by the US Navy to curb sex drive...


----------



## hiphopn (Feb 10, 2005)

AnKleBiTR said:


> Salt Peter is Potassium Nitrate. It should be readily available at a pharmacy. You may want to call around first, but someone in your area should have it. Other fun facts about Potassium Nitrate are that it is one of three ingredients in gunpowder and it used to be used by the US Navy to curb sex drive...
> [snapback]999511[/snapback]​


o great so when i go to get it ppl r gunna think i am trying to make a bomb. im gunna get arrested for being a terrorist


----------



## buette (May 12, 2004)

give your tank some hours without lights during the day 
it will also help
my lights are on from 08:00 to 12:00 and from 16:00 to 23:00
4x36watts and 2x18watts each of them with an seperate timer


----------



## ko1featherweigh (Feb 28, 2005)

hey how much salt peter so u guys ad to ur tank?


----------

